# A small vocano



## Flipsi (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi guys, we made a small volcano with our CNC-machine.
Here you can see the making of it.
I hope you like it... we unfortunately I do not have talented hands(you can see that I cut my finger in the video^^) Well.. sanding is okey.. but everything else :blink:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome aboard, Flipsi.
when making your posts, please include some actual photographs 
as many of us do not open videos just posted at random.
looking forward to seeing you as an active participant in conversations
that you may be interested in.
we like to see photos of projects in the design and building process.

.


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 3, 2020)

Okey perfect. Nice to know that!! I will make photos of the projects and post them here. We made a lot with our CNC.
Thx for your reply!

(I changed the signature)


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 3, 2020)

Here are the pictures. Actually screenshots from the video. I forgot my camera in the workshop :sleeping: 
But it should be clear how it is assembled.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That works, Filip. I do that many times if I have forgotten to take still photos, just grab a screenshot from the video. Good job!

David


----------

